# Meguiers applicator pad..wet or dry?



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Getting ready to wax again. The distructions didn't specify wheter the circular yellow applicator pad should be dampened with water or keep dry. Any thoughts?? I did it dry last time, but the little voice in my head that was used to New Finish kept yelling at me.


----------



## red98gt (Sep 13, 2006)

Go with "damp". You can't go wrong with it slightly damp.


----------

